# Mein neues Bike



## Rabbit (6. Januar 2003)

So, in Zukunft bin ich ein goldener Reiter. Hier ein Foto von meinem neuen Bike:







Um die Neugier eines Einzelnen zu stillen, hier die Specs:

*Stevens F9 Team FR*

Gabel: Psylo Race Tullio 100mm 
Federbein: Rock Shox SID XC adj. 117mm 
Steuersatz: Ritchey Logic Integrated Pro Plus 
Kurbelsatz: Shimano XTR, 46-34-24 
Innenlager: Shimano M952 
Schaltung H: Shimano XTR 
Schaltung V: Shimano XTR 
Kette: Shimano HG 93 
Kassette: Shimano CS M 750 11-32 
Pedale: Optional 
Naben: DT Hügi Freeride 
Felgen/Speichen: Mavic F219 Disc / DT 2.0-1.8mm 
Reifen: V: Ritchey MUD-MAX 1.9, H: Ritchey OMEGA-BITE 2.1
Lenker: Ritchey Rizer WCS 
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Fizik Nisene 
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS 
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR SLM952 Soloshifter 
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR Disk
Farbe: Team Black Gold
Groesse: 19"
Gewicht: ca. 11.9 kg

Hier der offizielle Link: http://www.stevensbikes.de/2002/b/bike.php3?bike_id=61


----------



## Pan (6. Januar 2003)

Feines Rädchen, Donnerwetter!! 
Mannmannmann, jetzt willstes aber wissen, was??!!

Berchab warste ja schon immer erstaunlich fix, aber jetzt ein Bike [Zitat]mit dem auch untrainierte bergauf rasen können[/Zitat] - mir wird Angst und Bange!!!    

Viel Spaß damit und ich hoffe, ich kanns in nicht allzu weiter Ferne mal "in action" bewundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (6. Januar 2003)

Und hier der inoffizielle...   Der goldene Reiter 

Aber im Ernst:

GRATZ! 

Bin aber gar nicht neidisch, ich hab ja Bluey... 






Mache morgen ein schönes digitales Lichtbild mit dem neuen blauen Lenker und den blauen Griffen und den blauen...  und stells hier rein...  ist dann ja nicht mal OT...

Bis denne...


----------



## mtb-racer (6. Januar 2003)

@ rabbit: schönes bike! 

@ madbull: Sag mal, bist du blau? 

cu


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *So, in Zukunft bin ich ein goldener Reiter. *



Jo denn auch von mir: Glückwunsch!

Mim Stevens trifft man immer ne gute Wahl. Preis-Leistung sowieso und ansonsten sinds echte Racer. Wenn de ein paar Touren gemacht hast schreib ma ein paar Erfahrungen nieder. Beabsichtige mir im Herbst/Winter auch wieder ein neues Ross zu gönnen, da hätte man schon ein paar Infos.

Gruß


----------



## Rabbit (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-racer _
> *@ madbull: Sag mal, bist du blau? *


@mtb-racer: Sag' mal, bist Du ein Bike-Dealer? Die Liste deiner Bikes läßt es nahe liegen, daß Du in deiner Liste den Inhalt deines Showrooms aufgezählt hast  

BTW: Du könntest deine Signatur mal wieder ändern, wir haben bereits das Jahr 2003 

@ZZZZZorro: Racer? Das ist das FR, wie *Freerider*.
OK, Du hast Recht, das ist natürlich "nur" ein modifiziertes F9, und wer Recht hat, gibt einen aus 

In diesem Sinne 

Erfahrungsbericht folgt. Bei der Probefahrt im Schnee durch den Park hier am Unikrankenhaus war ich jedenfalls schon mal begeistert, aber was sagen so 15-20 Min. schon aus?


----------



## Pan (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> Kurbelsatz: Shimano XTR, 46-34-*24*
> Kassette: Shimano CS M 750 11-*32*



...und damit willste inne Dolos???? 

BTW: Wieso zählt denn der Counter keine Hits??


----------



## michael59 (6. Januar 2003)

meinen aufrichtigen glückwunsch

ich freue mich schon auf ne probefahrt


micha


----------



## evil_rider (6. Januar 2003)

ihhh,  das rad ist schön.... aber der name auffm rahmen  schnell midda dose unkentlich machen den schriftzug


----------



## Droppel (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> ...und damit willste inne Dolos????
> ...




Geht ohne Problem! Rabbit, lass Dir keine Angst machen!


----------



## netsrac (7. Januar 2003)

... glühstrumpf.
fein, fein 

wenn ich denn mal bei euch im norden weile (du erinnerst dich? mein kumpel wohnt ja jetzt bei dir umme ecke), dann meeten wir uns mal. kann aber noch was dauern -> siehe mein benutzername

gruß
carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hjoerch (7. Januar 2003)

Hi Rabbit!
sieht scharf aus das bike.!
sach mal hat das freeride einen längeren dämpfer oder ne andere
Anlenkung als das racefully von stevens?
           Hjoerch


----------



## madbull (7. Januar 2003)

WAHRE Männer stehen doch nicht auf Gold, sondern auf 

BLAU 

Hier MEIN neues Bike...


----------



## gage_ (7. Januar 2003)

FETT! Hast eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen! 

Bei den Reifen sollte man dringend noch was tun, und um nicht ins Leere zu treten solltest Du unbedingt noch zu den optionalen Pedalen greifen 

Aber sonst hast Du Dich ja nicht lumpen lassen, Psylo mit Steckachse hoert sich vernuenftig an, hoffentlich bleiben Dir meine zwiespaeltigen Erfahrungen mit der Louise FR erspart.


----------



## MrSchnabel (7. Januar 2003)

wie geil ist das denn....

will auch n neues haben !!!!!  *buhuuu*

hgznb -> herzliche glückwunsch zum neuen bike*****


----------



## Hattrick (7. Januar 2003)

congrats rabbit

sieht ziemlich flott aus.

und nun steht es ganz allein im Keller und wartet auf +20 Grad ? TsTsTs 

Was mir noch auffällt: Dein Teppich hat Flecken !


----------



## netsrac (7. Januar 2003)

das ist bestimmt die vorfreude auf den ersten langen ritt. 

ist aber wirklich schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racer (7. Januar 2003)

... ich bin kein Dealer. Bin nur ein Realschüler, der eben sein bisheriges Leben lang gearbeitet hat und sein gesammtes ERSPARTES in seine Bikes investiert. Aber immer noch besser als in Kippen oder Alk. 

Dazu musst du mal sehen, was so ne Playstation oder so kostet. Da bekomm ich dafür auch wunderschöne bikeparts. Und ne PS oder so brauch ich eh net.


----------



## Floman (7. Januar 2003)

JETZT WEIß ICH ENDLICH, WER MEIN BIKE GEKLAUT HAT....    

naja ok, aber is wirklich schick, beinahe wie meins äähem...ok deins is schon ein bissl schicker


----------



## Rabbit (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Was mir noch auffällt: Dein Teppich hat Flecken ! *


 Naja, das kommt von sowas, wenn man bei den Temperaturen nicht im kalten Keller schrauben will 
Und so'n schönen gefliessten Boden wie gageC in seiner Bude habe ich leider nicht!

@madbull: Affenstarke Optic. Dein Bike hat mit den blauen Lenkerparts echt gewonnen 
Wo gibt's goldene Griffgummis?


----------



## RobBj123 (7. Januar 2003)

Uiuiui... nettes Rad! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und hoffentlich bis bald mal bei ner Tour durch den Deister (?).


----------



## Rabbit (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hjoerch _
> *Hi Rabbit!
> sieht scharf aus das bike.!
> sach mal hat das freeride einen längeren dämpfer oder ne andere
> ...


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welches Bike genau Du als Racefully bezeichnest. Vom F9 gibt es ja eine ganze Serie:

F9 Team XC
F9 Team FR
F9 Race
F9 Lite
F9 Comp
Also das F9 Team XC hat zwar den gleichen Dämpfer wie das FR, aber nur mit 87mm Federweg.

Schau aber ggf. selber mal HIER

Die Anlenkung sieht aber m.E. überall gleich aus. Ob da nun bei dem einen oder anderem Modell vielleicht ein Hebelarm etwas länger oder kürzer ist vermag ich auf den Bildern nicht zu erkennen!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## RBS (7. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Jetzt wird wohl richtig ernst gemacht. Hoffentlich wirds bald mal was mit einer Besichtigung in den Harburger Bergen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Beppo (7. Januar 2003)

Moin Moin,

feines Bild Harry, tolles Bike. 

Ab jetzt keine Ausreden mehr! So ein Bike will und muß vorallem artgerecht bewegt werden! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Gruß Beppo


----------



## madbull (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> * Naja, das kommt von sowas, wenn man bei den Temperaturen nicht im kalten Keller schrauben will
> *


Du sagst es, du sagst es...  Der Umbau heute bei -6°C hätte mich fast ein paar Finger gekostet...  Mann hat das wehgetan, und ich bin ECHT nicht wehleidig...  



> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Wo gibt's goldene Griffgummis?  *


Mein Tip: 
Entweder schwarz lassen (langweilige Variante),
Oder Gelbe Griffe (Geschmackverirrung pur),
Oder Goldenen Lenker kaufen und klar-durchsichtige Griffgummis dazu (DAS würde ziemlich geil aussehen, denke ich...)   Lenker z.B. Syntace Vector oder Roox, Griffe z.B. Oury...  Für den WCS Rizer solltest du doch noch einiges bekommen...

Bis bald zum Gold-Blauen (die beiden Königs-Farben!!!) Gipfeltreffen...


----------



## mischuwi (7. Januar 2003)

@madbull:

quen sucht noch einen Abnehmer für seine blaue Mars Comp Coil! Die Farbe heisst irgendwie candy-blue oder so. DAS fehlt an deinem Bike noch! Würde den Gesamteindruck doch erheblich abrunden!

@rabbit:

Sieht echt geil aus mit der goldenen Psylo! Respekt und Glückwunsch. Zu Pan's Saisoneröffnung wirste ja sicherlich auch hier im Deister sein, oder etwa nicht????


----------



## Rabbit (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *@rabbit:
> 
> Zu Pan's Saisoneröffnung wirste ja sicherlich auch hier im Deister sein, oder etwa nicht???? *


Jepp, habe ich Ihm schon angedroht, allerdings unter der Prämisse, daß bis dahin die Quecksilbersäule mind. die Marke +10°C errreicht hat  
(Ihr wisst doch, ich bin so ein warmduschender Schönwetterfahrer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (11. Januar 2003)

Bin seit heute auch wieder mobil...


----------



## Bischi (11. Januar 2003)

und noch eins...


----------



## Pan (11. Januar 2003)

...mal abgesehen...


...siehts ja aus wie neu!!! 

Was machst Du eigentlich die ganze Zeit???


----------



## Rabbit (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...siehts ja aus wie neu!!!
> 
> Was machst Du eigentlich die ganze Zeit??? *


Naja, die einen fahren ihre Bikes, die anderen putzen sie nur 

Aber, jetzt wo es wieder fahrbereit ist ... ?

 Harry


----------



## Bischi (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...mal abgesehen...
> 
> 
> ...



scharf beobachtet 

Tja, bei mir ging in letzter Zeit einiges drunter und drüber...   Aber langsam geht´s wieder bergauf . Wenn draussen mal wieder annehmbare Temperaturen sind, komm´ ich auch mal wieder nach H. Versprochen.. 

@Harry: Wer im Glashaus...  

@gage: Der Jah-Drop wartet


----------



## gage_ (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Aber langsam geht´s wieder bergauf*



Wieso, hast Du die Waden trainiert? 

Bis bald!


----------

